# [SOLVED] low bus speed (need help!)



## fireinureeyes (Feb 13, 2009)

i recently purchased a medion e3300 d pc and while not expecting to be able to overclock this pc i have a low bus speed with out doing anything

system specs are;
amd athlon 7750 black edition 2700mhz
socket am2+ 940
mainboard ms-7501
chipset 790g
southbridge sb700
bios is medion (i think)
memory samsung ddr2 4096mb dual ganged 333mhz
fsb:dram 3:5 
cl 5 trcd 5 trp 5 tras 13 trc 18
radeon 4350hd 512mb pci-e
vista home premium 32bit

i tried to include as much detail as i could for system specs but with medion it is hard to get all the details especially bios version ,mobo details etc

so my problem is that my bus speed is only 169.5 mhz when it should be 200mhz,this means my cpu is only 2288.1 mhz with the multiplier at 13.5,my cpu would clock at 2700mhz but due to low bus speed it cant,i have power options set to performance (when on power saving cpu is 1144.1 mhz, bus is 169.5 mhz ) 

this pc is just out of the box and i installed 64 bit vista,when i noticed the low cpu/bus speed i reinstalled everything and went back to 32bit vista,i rang medion but they havent a solution yet and i dont want to have to go to the trouble of sending the pc back,there is no bios settings to adjust the bus/multiplier/voltage settings so bios changes are not an option, something is restricting my bus speed to 169.5mhz and i have no idea what it could be,any ideas would be much appreciated,
thanks ,,, fireinureeyes


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: low bus speed (need help!)*

See if there is an option to disable Cool-n-Quiet in the Bios.


----------



## fireinureeyes (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: low bus speed (need help!)*

the bios is from medion and has no options at all for changing any of the required settings, i dont think cool and quiet is the problem, changing the power scheme should be enough to disable it and as far as i know it doesnt affect the bus speed when running, i used cpu-z and cpuid and everest to find my bus and clock speeds and they display my clock speed as 2288.1 mhz at 100% load, but to my surprise AMD power monitor displays my speed as 2700mhz ,and i can change the multiplier and some voltages with AMD overdrive and bring my clock speed up to 3600mhz which AMD power monitor will show correctly but the other cpu utilities (cpu-z/everest) show 420 mhz less than the speed i should be getting,so i am wondering now are the cpu utilities not gathering the actual system information as AMD power monitor shows the clock speed i assume i have but the others (cpu-z/everest) give different cpu results and they dont show many of the system specs as it is a medion pc


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: low bus speed (need help!)*

It's possible. 

Are you using the latest version of CPU-Z? 
What speed is Vista reporting for your processor?
Is there a BIOS update available from Medion?


----------



## fireinureeyes (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: low bus speed (need help!)*

hi, i not only used cpu-z but also everest and one or two other utilities for monitoring a cpu,vista reports my speed as 2700 mhz in system info but this is allways 2700 even when i overclock ,the pc is only new so medion have no bios updates out yet, as the pc is from medion most monitoring utilities find it hard to display many of the specifications of the pc and list them as custom or unknown,amd power monitor is only tool that shows my pc as its full 2700mhz,and displays relevent cpu speed when power management is turned on,so surely the amd tool is correct and the other utilities are just not getting the right information ? if i had just used the amd power monitor i would not be asking these questions as it displays the correct voltage and cpu speed,but with two or three other utilities showing a shortfall of 420mhz it made me paranoid lol, but medion insist everything should be fine and that they done nothing when building it to reduce the speed of any hardware inside


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: low bus speed (need help!)*

I haven't used Vista since it was first released, so I didn't know if reported the actual CPU speed. I currently running Windows 7 Beta (which is built on Vista) and it reports the actual CPU speed not the stock speed. 

It sounds as though you are content with your findings though. If you are and consider this issue resolved you can mark the thread as such via the "Thread Tools" drop down at the top of you first post.

I'm sorry I couldn't have been more helpful.


----------



## fireinureeyes (Feb 13, 2009)

ya i have to assume that the cpu is running at full speed and AMD power monitor is correct otherwise i could be chasing a non existent problem, but i do know that medion pc's are notoriously difficult to get information on,thanks for your help anyway.


----------



## fireinureeyes (Feb 13, 2009)

Spoke to medion. One of the things they said is that apparently there's a special key combination to access the "missing" options in the BIOS, but they don't know it! It's only know at HQ in Germany and they won't tell!! Ha, ha, ridiculous! Anyway, there's a BIOS update on the medion.co.uk website.I Followed that and the FSB is on 200MHz. . so far the cpu has been running at it's factory specs of 2.7Ghz. Great success!


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the update. Try CTRL+F1 from the main BIOS page. That's what it is for Gigabyte boards.


----------



## fireinureeyes (Feb 13, 2009)

yea i tried that,its an msi board and medion seem to have everything locked out of it in the bios,but this is not so bad seeing as the processor is the 7750 BE with an unlocked multiplier,so i can get it from 2.7 to 3.1 at the moment (15% overclock) with amd overdrive just by adjusting the multiplier, i also have the option of adjusting the voltage for the cpu and nb, lowering the nb multiplier ans changing some memory stuff, all through amd overdrive, but other stuff like the fsb speed are locked out,still, 3.1ghz is pretty good


----------

